# lolberries



## Burnedmagix (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

Sooo cute


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome!
They blend in so well with the background, it looks like they belong there.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 21, 2010)

They need funny faces to be lolberries


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like I'll have to make the pokedork comment....

IT'S A CHERUBI!


----------



## mameks (Jul 21, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll have to make the pokedork comment....
> 
> IT'S A CHERUBI!


I had to restrain myself from saying it...


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can I eat them? They look ever so tasty and I havn't had breakfast yet.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was scrolling down the thread I was waiting for someone to say it. If nobody had, then I would've.

Pokemon ftw.


----------

